# Gala Tracking Video



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I wanted to share this video of Gala tracking, I'm so happy with her (and mine as I needed a lot of help) tracking improvement ever since we started working with Dennis.







We are working on line handling and obedience at the article because she used to nudge my hand big time every time I went to pick the article up. Oh! And yes, the last leg is too funny with the "Stand Still" thing, I was so concentrated on the track and Gala that I was not listening to what Dennis was telling me.









http://www.gsdbestk9.com/Videos/GalaTrack.mpg


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

File must be huge, at the article part, but she's looking good so far!


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

I was not able to get the video to work...


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

It is a 13 minute video (long track) so depending on how fast your connection is, it could take a little bit to upload.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

The page cannot be displayed 
The page you are looking for is currently unavailable. The Web site might be experiencing technical difficulties, or you may need to adjust your browser settings.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Got it now 








It did look like I had nothing (said no clip) but then when I clicked on play







There it was


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

Only got partway thru it before it locked up on me.... but looked nice so far. Glad you are making nice progress with your tracking.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

It cut me off after the first article. And that took forever to load.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Gee, you all must have very slow connections







Mine took less than a minute to load here at work.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

I have dsl, took about 15 min just to get to first article!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: Angela_WI have dsl, took about 15 min just to get to first article!










Don't you already know DSL sucks??







I have FIOS at home and T1 here at work.


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

Have a T1 but still wouldn't load properly... not sure what the problem is, I can watch a long movie without buffering but this video didn't seem to want to load up right. <shrug> Maybe it is where you have it hosted?


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Don't think so, I had not problem with it. I uploaded it at home, viwed it here at work and had no problems, downloaded in less than a minute.


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

Just tried again. It plays a couple seconds then stops. Have to hit the play button again then same thing happens. Hit play button then it stops after a few seconds, hit play button and so on and so forth.....

oh well


----------



## jesusica (Jan 13, 2006)

Audio works fine but the only video looks like a piece of paper with a track drawn on it. It's just...there. It's not moving or anything, just glued to the screen. Weird.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I don't know what to say, it works fine for me.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I'll cut the video in half today and load it up in two parts.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

> Quote:the last leg is too funny with the "Stand Still" thing, I was so concentrated on the track and Gala that I was not listening to what Dennis was telling me.


Ok, that cracked me up big time.

Interesting tidbit. I watched this is segments as I was doing other stuff around the house. So would watch a bit and then go off and do something. Everytime Dennis said something Dante came and sat beside me.


----------



## Vandal (Dec 22, 2000)

335 MBs!! Gone with the Wind didn't take up that much space!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: Barb E.
> 
> 
> > Quote:the last leg is too funny with the "Stand Still" thing, I was so concentrated on the track and Gala that I was not listening to what Dennis was telling me.
> ...


Yep! Laughed my butt off when I saw the video.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Gala Tracking Video - Part One*

Ok, split up the video and posted it on youtube, here is Part 1, when the 2nd one is done, I'll post it as well...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-FiuI_IXDlA


----------



## doxsee (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: Gala Tracking Video - Part One*

Nice work! My computer didn't have any trouble playing it









As someone learning how to do this stuff for the first time, I love it when people post videos. Really nice job.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Gala Tracking Video - Part Two*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=le2RrzTlloU


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

*Re: Gala Tracking Video - Part Two*

Looks nice Carolina.. 

I like the second half where she really starts settling into the track..


----------



## ellen366 (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: Gala Tracking Video - Part Two*

she sure looks good carolina; keep up the good work


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

*Re: Gala Tracking Video - Part Two*

start off a little fast, settles down well, little too happy at the article, lol I see you're varying where the food drops are, which is good. 

Doing very well!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: Gala Tracking Video - Part Two*

Yep, that's one of the things we are working on, the "little too happy" on the articles.


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Gala Tracking Video - Part Two*

Are you feeding on the articles? Looks like she is wiggling around looking for that maybe? Jackpotting or having a party at the end? She seems a little hectic. Looks like she settles down though nicely between as she goes. I have the sound turned off here at work so can't here any comments.... 

Since Urro has become so lame I have been tracking him and made the feeding at articles mistake right off the bat and he looked a lot like that. 

BTW, how old is Gala now? You getting her ready for trialing her?


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: Gala Tracking Video - Part Two*

Yeah, my mistake was that at the very beginning I would let her get the treats off my hand. I know, I know, dumb me!!







So that created all that happy, hand nudging crap she does. I think Dennis wants me to stop the food reward at the articles for a while so she can focus better. Another mistake I made was to let her play ball at the end of the track. Big





















So she is just calmly walked back to the truck when she is done now. At first she would go crazy, jumping up at me looking for her ball.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: Gala Tracking Video - Part Two*

Thanks for posting it, and send my thanks to Dennis too, I learnt a lot just watching it!

Keep them coming


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: Gala Tracking Video - Part Two*



> Originally Posted By: LicanAntaiThanks for posting it, and send my thanks to Dennis too, I learnt a lot just watching it!
> 
> Keep them coming


Good, cause he got mad at me for posting it with him talking so much.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: Gala Tracking Video - Part Two*



> Originally Posted By: Branca's Mom
> 
> BTW, how old is Gala now? You getting her ready for trialing her?


2 yrs old and Yes!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: Gala Tracking Video - Part Two*



> Originally Posted By: GSDBESTK9Good, cause he got mad at me for posting it with him talking so much.


I liked that he talked - otherwise I wouldn't have had a clue why you might have been doing what you were doing.

Great timing by the way, I just started Tracking from the begining by Gary Patterson and I can't say how many times I have read the words Confidence, Concentration, Calmness. Watching the video of you and Gala helped put those words into better frame for me!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: Gala Tracking Video - Part Two*



> Originally Posted By: Barb E.
> I liked that he talked - otherwise I wouldn't have had a clue why you might have been doing what you were doing.


Exactly how I felt about it!












> Originally Posted By: Barb E.
> Great timing by the way, I just started Tracking from the begining by Gary Patterson and I can't say how many times I have read the words Confidence, Concentration, Calmness. Watching the video of you and Gala helped put those words into better frame for me!!


Awesome!!


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

*Re: Gala Tracking Video - Part Two*

That is a great book!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Gala Tracking Video - Part Two*

I see a lot of improvement Carolina from the last time I personally saw Gala track!!! Whatever you are doing... keep it up.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: Gala Tracking Video - Part Two*

Thank you Lynn! I really owe it all to Dennis.


----------



## PaulH (Aug 24, 2005)

Carolina,
Gala looks great and the tracking lesson was very nice for me to watch and listen to. My Verizon DSL loaded the entire video in less than a minute. How do you have time for a job?
PaulH


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Don't even know myself.









I have FIOS and it only takes seconds to download.


----------

